# Gerstner  Box for $175



## woodchucker (Mar 1, 2018)

There's a G box on ebay. Missing the front drawer cover.  It's a buy it now deal.. Seems like a good price for a real Gerstner

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GERSTNER-I...731577?hash=item33e3a76939:g:YQcAAOSw8GFamHSR

Wonderful Gerstner machinist tool box with minor scratches as shown in pics.  Nice metal protection on all corners & very nice green felt lined drawers. The only issue is the door that folds down is missing-( this door covers the 6 drawers with knobs & slides underneath the bottom drawer).  This is a great Gerstner Box that measures 20” x 11 3/4” x 9” with 7 separate compartments.  Please see photos for condition and thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2018)

Smaller one...


----------



## benmychree (Mar 2, 2018)

I think that is a lot of money for their "second line" box with its missing front panel.  Gerstner "International" is a lower quality in terms of fit and finish than their USA made boxes, the drawers fit sloppy for one thing.  
I still have my Gerstner box that I bought back in the late 1960s, the biggest one they made at the time, cost?  $76 including the plastic cover.  Used daily for all the intervening years and still in fine shape.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 2, 2018)

Threw out a Gerstner box last year. It had been sitting under a leak in a barn for a long number of years. All rotted and moldy! Recovered what tools there was and tossed the poor stinking box. Just a shame, moved over 2 feet and no problem. The fellow had a stroke years ago and completely lost interest, and when I came in to help him move, he gifted me all the tools that I wanted. I sold what I could to help his situation as I have mine and Dad’s tools already.


----------

